# Yet another MK5 build.



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

So after much deliberation on going with bags, hydros, or sticking with coils, I decided to go with bags.
Setup is going to be simple, a 3 gal tank, UAS rear bags, Mason Tech fronts with sway mounts, Dacota gauge.
This is the second day working on it...so far I have gauge mounted, next on the list is to run the wires, figure out if I want to permanently mount controller or just keep it loose.
Trying to source out a person to weld aluminum frame for me that will hold the tank, compressor and hopefully mount valves under the spare tire. All wires will be run inside aluminum pipes for a cleaner look. 
















You can see some glue residue on gauge mount, and polyurethane I used for the base...this will be out of sight once mounted.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

word
pics of the car?


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*









Wheels are stock for now, but will change once we get closer to next show season.

Made some progress...very little considering it took a few hours to take apart center console. Gauge is in, I ended up running controller out of the cup holder, and letting it sit loose in there. Otherwise it'd be pain in the butt to play with the switches.
After putting everything together, I ended up having few extra screws
I will run the power wire underneath the car along with air lines that 3/8" thick all around.
Will take few more pics of the progress tomorrow...it's too dark right now. 


_Modified by Dark Anghell at 8:03 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

DOnt run 3/8 lines with those valves, I had those valves with 3/8 and it was way to jumpy expeccilly if u are running a switch box. Run 1/4s u will be much happier.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_Run 1/4s u will be much happier.

x2


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh ****, pavel doin work


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_oh ****, pavel doin work









Haha you know it! Sucks I won't make Leavenworth drive though...gotta work.
The car will be jumpy as in it will go up/down too fast? I don't want it to be as fast as hydraulics, but also don't want it to take forever. It needs to be able to come up quick enough to clear manholes that are sticking out on the roads here in WA.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dark Anghell* »_Haha you know it! Sucks I won't make Leavenworth drive though...gotta work.

That isn't till june


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
That isn't till june









I was talking about one in October for Oktoberfest.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dark Anghell* »_
I was talking about one in October for Oktoberfest.


ohhh haha.. I never go on that one anyways..


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Yeah I'll miss it this year. Had no hotel anyway, pretty pointless to go if you can't drink.
Can't wait to see the Mason Techs, have a little surprise on their color








Also still have to get tank pressure sensor. Might run without it for the time being until I get it.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Dark Anghell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dark Anghell* »_
Haha you know it! Sucks I won't make Leavenworth drive though...gotta work.
The car will be jumpy as in it will go up/down too fast? I don't want it to be as fast as hydraulics, but also don't want it to take forever. It needs to be able to come up quick enough to clear manholes that are sticking out on the roads here in WA.

Run the 1/4 in ch line it sill moves quick but nto to quick when i had 3/8 the back would be super fast, one click of the switch and they are dumped and one click up and it was monster truck stance, there was no in between.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

Car is still sitting at the dealer...getting a new cam, cam follower, and possibly new fuel pump. Since friday last week, I have made no progress on it








Today I got these bad boys from Mason Tech. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Scott for coming though on paint.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Yet another MK5 build. (Dark Anghell)*

****, Pavel- I had no idea you were bagging the V! Can't wait to see it done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Yet another MK5 build. (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_****, Pavel- I had no idea you were bagging the V! Can't wait to see it done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha yep! This quest for low never ends!








Above is a rough rendering of what I want the setup to look. I am tempted to use 3/8" copper tubing for air feed lines (green), they would be hidden under false floor. Also I would use copper for exhaust valves (blue). Lines that go to bags (yellow) would also be hidden under false floor and exit the car either on the drivers side of the spare tire tub or in the front next to exhaust ports.
I could however use copper on lines that go to the bags as well...at least on portion thats inside the car. I think that will make overall setup look cleaner, and I could easily make 90 degree bends with it. 
So what are your thoughts on using copper for this? Most likely I'd do M grade...L if it's still easy to bend. 
Thanks.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Yet another MK5 build. (Dark Anghell)*

lots of air projects in good ole pacnw


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Yet another MK5 build. (Dark Anghell)*

Well I finally got the car back! Week and half later, the car has new cams, new head, and new valves...thanks warranty :biggrin:
Got the trunk floor going...so far I am trying to figure out the best way to mount everything. Also debating getting rid of two valves, so I have front/rear adjustment instead of all individual corners.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_lots of air projects in good ole pacnw


When you going to start on yours justin?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Personal opinion, I would keep the FBSS set-up with all 4 valve blocks. You'll be much happier in the long run when you need to make small adjustments. The ride will be much more controllable as well as it will act more like a standard coil/ cup kit suspension.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Love the red struts! 
Good luck with the build!!


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_Love the red struts! 
Good luck with the build!!









Thanks! Did some...well actually a lot of work on the trunk, I think I have about 20 or so hours into it so far. Here's what it will look like, I may add some pipes to hold up the upper floor board when I put heavy things on it...or I may keep it as is. Also, the vinyl is not burgundy, it's called American Beauty, just a few shades darker than Tornado Red.
Next step is to get some power wires, I'm still waiting on few more fittings, my 1 into 5 splitter that I will use to run lines from the tank to my manifolds. Once that's all hooked up and working, I can start on the bags. 
Question: what do you guys do with rear bags after cutting that metal nipple/bump thing off? I recall seeing someone bolting up a bracket on top and on the bottom so the bag doesn't pop out. I can't find those brackets anywhere though.
Now the pictures:


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dark Anghell)*

love the new gti's.....and ur car is vaaaaary haaaaaawt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta PWR)*

Ordered some more fittings...decided to go with 1/4 lines for rear bags. Also got nickel plated plugs for the tank since Home Depot ones look like **** and don't go with anything in the trunk.
Also I'm thinking of picking up a blank plug from Autozone and using it for all the wires, that way I can quickly disconnect it if needed and wires can be tucked away nicely. Going to look into this one later today.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dark Anghell)*

Small update: fittings have arrived. Last thing on my shopping list is the power wire. I was told to get 8 gauge wire to go from my battery to compressor (Viair 450). I also found this diagram outlining where all the wires go:








What size wire should I get to go from accessory to the relay? I have also seen few diagrams where accessory wire went to the tank pressure sensor instead. Is one way better than the other?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Yet another MK5 build. (Dark Anghell)*

Looks great so far! Let us know if you need any help along the way... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks again!


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

is it gonna be a problem to mount ur pump like side ways ?


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_is it gonna be a problem to mount ur pump like side ways ?

Nope, I think most people run them on the side. So far I havent read anything about side effects of doing so.
Matt, thanks! I am hoping to have the car finished this weekend.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dark Anghell)*

i usually run pressure switch in switched power line after on/off switch and just have direct ground to the relay. 14 gauge wire is good, but i have successfully used 16 gauge wire as well.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

Well this weekend was wiring hell. Ran 8gauge wire from the battery to the back, and a 14gauge from the interior fuse box (accessory) to the back of the car. Also wires on the box have been extended, soldered together, and are ready to be plugged in. Still have to get all my ground wires together and find a good spot to ground them. Might have to do 2 locations since I have about 10 or 11 ground wires. 

Also what should I tap for power to my switch box? 
I have AVS switch box, and this is the diagram:
Pink- + input
white-FL up
Yellow- FL down
Oragne- FR up
Red- FR down
Grey- see instructions
Green- Rl up
blue- Rl down
purple- RR up
Brown- RR down
I assume Pink is the power wire?


_Modified by Dark Anghell at 10:31 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dark Anghell)*

yes pink would be the power, i prefer doing ignition power to a switch box, so it is not working when car is off.
i see alot of people run constant power and have switch box live when car is off, i dont know witch way is better,but better be safe then sorry.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

Thanks, I ended up tapping into accessory as well. Although I may switch it later on...kind of want to be able to dump my car when ignition is off.
Also discovered that one of my ACF valves is leaking. It keeps on trying to fill the bag. I have new internals coming in, and hope that solves the problem. Now that I think about it, I should have attached my bags and made sure none of the dump valves are leaking.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dark Anghell)*

thats why i like to stay away from buying used valves, you never know what is going on with them.
i did it in the past myself and had few problems as well.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

Next time I won't buy a used setup period. Right now I might have saved $50 by going used...not worth it at all. With this valve, I think I overtightened the shafts that go into manifold body. Also need to get some air tool oil and lube all the valves.


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Dark Anghell,
The valves were all working, the one that is black I got replaced, that one I only used for about a month before I took everything out of the car.... the other ones were in the car for maybe 2 1/2 months. Did you try opening the valves up and clean them a bit maybe something is stuck in there since they were sitting for some time or maybe during shipping. I didnot have these in the car for a long itme, before them I had some other valves...... and management system.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (chacho_25)*

Thanks for reply Chacho! Right now I am waiting on 2 things: rebuild kit from AFC, and new manifold. I'll keep the rebuild kit as a spare in case another valve decides to crap out on me, and install new manifold in place of the leaking one.
I've tried cleaning it, but no luck...it's still leaking. I also want to oil the remaining valves to make sure they are functioning 100%. 
At the end of next summer, the car should hopefully be demoted to weekend warrior, and I'll redo the whole system with different manifolds. But for now I am planning on making these work.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Yet another MK5 build. (Dark Anghell)*

My rebuild kit came in yesterday for one of the leaking manifolds, also a brand new manifold should be here sometime today I hope. Going to tackle the rear lines tonight and if I have time, do the fronts as well. Hopefully the plastic covers under the car are easy to remove.
Also I have been contemplating getting shortened FK front sway bar links, anyone has experience with those? The other alternative is to get OEM ones, cut out a 3" section and weld them back together. Probably will save some money that way too. Anyone?


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Yet another MK5 build. (Dark Anghell)*

Finished product pictures:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Yet another MK5 build. (Dark Anghell)*

makes me wish i ordered bags for my mk5 jetta instaed of my mk2


----------



## lroy12 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Yet another MK5 build. (Dark Anghell)*

any pics of the trunk setup installed? I want to see what it looks like with the spare (if you kept it)


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Yet another MK5 build. (lroy12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lroy12* »_any pics of the trunk setup installed? I want to see what it looks like with the spare (if you kept it)

Definitely!


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Nice man, I like.......


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

damn thats clean


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

super clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This car is pretty hot! Get that rear lower.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

Thanks guys, and yes I do want to get the rear lower another half inch to an inch.
So I've been experiencing mysterious deflation. I don't think it's just a plain air leak...because I left my car aired up at work yesterday and it didn't loose a single PSI in 8 hours. But this morning I checked it out, and it's pretty much all the way down








I am thinking that it could be caused by cold weather? Because if I had a leak, only one side that's leaking would deflate...not all 4 corners.


----------

